# Hydor’s CO2 GREEN NRG Exclusive



## mmays (May 6, 2008)

Hello,

I'm new to APC and have been checking out the forum and have found great information, as well as a cool place to pick up plants. My setup includes a 55 gallon, Rena XP3 filter, Odessa 4x65 watt lights, Hydor in-line heater, laterite under my gravel bed. I have been searching out information on co2 through this site as well as the web. I'm thinking with the level of light I need co2. My question is can I successfully use a system like Hydor’s CO2 GREEN NRG Exclusive. Or am I barking up the wrong tree? Should I be looking at a true pressured system with a 10 lb tank? Any thought on using a canister system like Hydor's. The feeling I'm getting from various sites and people is to use a tank system. Just trying to get some feedback before I leap of the wrong edge.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

For a 55G it wont last very long. Im not sure what kind of price they fetch for.
But there are other alternatives of feeding co2 for not much money.
First thing you would do is find a place in your home town that either trades or refills co2 cylinders. You can fill a 5lb cylinder for $15 and that would last you a whole year.
A regulator can be found used fairly inexpensively or new for under a $100.
Then a few minor pieces like a check valve, tubing and diffuser and your all set. 
You can also view our web site for more detailed information. www.greenleafaquariums.com


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I use Hydor's co2 kit on my 30g tank. My kit came with an adapter for refillable co2 tank but I heard that some kits did not. I would avoid using disposable canisters.

The Hydor kit is the only kit I would buy. Otherwise its best to go with homemade style regulator found at store mentioned above and AquaMedic 1000 or glass diffusor.


----------

